# stick bugs



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

what special needs do stick bugs require?
im puttin him w tree frogs and semi aquatic frogs but all the frogs are small and he is 8in so i dont think they will eat him.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well you cant keep tree frogs with semi-aquatic frogs, in fact its not reccommended by any amphibian expert to mix species.

as for "stick bugs" I assume you mean some species of stick insect, well most likely any tree frog would eat these.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Stick insects dont really need any special treatment, just make sure you do some research into the prefered food of the species you have.

The stick insect should be safe from the frogs, i used to keep a few sticks in with my mantis, their camoflague is really amazing and the frogs *probably* wont see the insects as food.

I'm not going to go into the mixing species thing as amphibians are an area of herp keeping that I know very little about


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

why cant diff species go together? ive had tank set up like this for yrs and have had no probs. The only prob ive had was when a toad ate another toads eggs (toxic).
thanks for replys and my stick bug is eatin good (pinhead crickets, fruit flys)


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

What exactly is a "stick bug" Me and innes assumed you meant stick insects, but they are herbivores and wouldnt be eating other insects


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i feel that the stick insects wood end up as food to some tree frogs as it depends on what species you are thinking about. green tree frogs do have big mouths, and therefore could end up eating the insects


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Your carnivourous claims set me back as well.....Please define "stick bug" for us as stick insects are herbivores....I am unaware of any carnivorous Phasmids...


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i have no idea what kind he is but i put 6 pinhead crickets in their and 30 mins later 4 were gone. He isnt a preying mantis he looks like all the other stick bugs/ insects. I know the crickets couldnt have gotten out but they did disapear. Why would he eat them?
stick bugs is all i know them as (its the common name around here)
he is a native of the ozarks. I found him bout ready to freeze so i brought him in, hes also missin 4 legs
any ideas?
oh and biggest tree frog is less than 3/4 in big.
im still tryin to find my mo cons guide so i can identify.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

does it look like any of these?









_Megaphasma dentricus_









_Anisomorpha ferruginea_









_Anisomorpha buprestoides_









_Diapheromera femorata_









_Manomera tenuescens_

Not the best of pics, but all I can find at the moment.

I'm assuming that the ozarks are in america??

I think that you'll probably find that the little crickets that are missing havent benn eaten, but are just hiding somewhere.


----------

